
Green party's Jill Stein invites Bernie Sanders to take over ticket - _pius
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/jul/08/jill-stein-bernie-sanders-green-party
======
ChuckMcM
That would be an interesting move. I continue to think that the current status
has opened the way for a third party candidate to be a spoiler like Ross
Perot. But who does that spoil? Hillary's run or Donald's ?

